# Help Deciding on Motherboard-BIOSTAR P43 vs MSI P45



## nta3392 (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130181R
or 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138122R




They both right on the price; 
The biostar board has more positive reviews than the MSI board....
5 stars 54%               

4 stars 25%

VS 
5 stars 30%

4 stars 25%

with http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131129 as the video card
 I already have 2GB Crucial Ballistix PC2 8500 ddr2 and an Intel E6850 3.00GHZ
I don't think i need to over clock the CPU but possibly the Video Card 

Please HELP ME DECIDE!!!


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2008)

P45 is better than P43.  Newegg's review system means nothing.  Go for the MSI.


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 17, 2008)

You'll get higher performance and better OCing out of the P45 motherboard.


----------



## kysg (Dec 17, 2008)

P45 hands down, no other way to put it.

4830 is fine if your broke and can't afford a 4850.

or if you don't want to get a 4670


----------



## KBD (Dec 17, 2008)

out of these i say MSI, though there are better choices out there.

i kinds disagree with erocker on newegg reviews. they do mean something and its ok to use them as a general guide but take them with a grain a salt. Some people on there dont know what they talking and some do, so just use your best judgement. Sometimes there are helpful tips on items that deal with bugs, functunality, installation, etc.


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 17, 2008)

Bear in mind about newegg reviews that people may only go back to complain that it didn't work and if they like it they won't bother comment because they're gaming too much.


----------



## KBD (Dec 17, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> Bear in mind about newegg reviews that people may only go back to complain that it didn't work and if they like it they won't bother comment because they're gaming too much.



most definately, i hate when people give bad reviews for products that arrive DOA, s**t like this happens with every tech manufacturer from time to time. On the other hand, reviews that inform buyers of products failing early on are helpful. This could indicate a faulty batch or product. This happened to me personally when i was looking to get a Segate 7200.11 drive and there were bad review after bad review, turns out it was a bad batch of these at egg and i stayed away & got it elsewhere.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 17, 2008)

p45 pwns p43.  Game ova.


----------



## nta3392 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thx for your help; msi p45 seems the obvious choice now;  as for the vid card i'll wait, i feel its not a good enough deal.


----------



## Woody112 (Dec 18, 2008)

Good choice of boards!!! This time of the year you can usually find really good deals on GFX cards floating around the net. I would personaly just start searching every online store to find the best deal.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2008)

I would go for the Biostar. Just a cleaner layout and would 'clock just as good.


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I would go for the Biostar. Just a cleaner layout and would 'clock just as good.



After looking at the layout of the MSi board, it shouldn't even be called a P45.  I've changed my mind.  Get the Biostar.


----------



## nta3392 (Dec 18, 2008)

VS







kinda late thou! i 've already ordered the MSI!! i just wanna hear that the MSI is not a bad board


----------



## a_ump (Dec 18, 2008)

already ordered, if it's from the egg then you can cancel the order.


----------



## KBD (Dec 18, 2008)

a_ump said:


> already ordered, if it's from the egg then you can cancel the order.



yep, but do it tonight or it may be on the truck tomorrow morning.


----------



## a_ump (Dec 18, 2008)

Also, here's a cheap HD 4850 from tigerdirect. never htought i'd say buy from tigerdirect haha.

EDIT: hmmm it says less rebate, is that the same as mail-in rebate?


----------



## nta3392 (Dec 18, 2008)

so definetely go for the Biostar?? or P45 still outweight its layout?


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 18, 2008)

a_ump said:


> Also, here's a cheap HD 4850 from tigerdirect. never htought i'd say buy from tigerdirect haha.
> 
> EDIT: hmmm it says less rebate, is that the same as mail-in rebate?



180$ is not cheap for a 4850. You can get a HD 4870 for 20$ more on newegg.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thet both look like a good pick, but P45 is the better chipset.

As for layout all i can see as a difference is the MSI board has the PCI-e slot closer to the RAM slots.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok here's my reasons why I mentioned layout of the Biostar over MSI:

-First PCIe 1x slot is above the 16x slot. Means dual slot video card friendly.
-Doing away with an LPT port and adding more onboard USB's in the I/O area.
-Both dimms and PCIe 16x slot is further away from the CPU socket area, aftermarket cooler friendly.
-Power connections, fan connections, SATA/IDE connections more efficiently located.​


----------



## Gilletter (Dec 18, 2008)

I chose biostar... always liked their boards, good layouts, and well thought out bios


----------



## cdawall (Dec 18, 2008)

that MSI is a good clocker from what i have heard


----------



## a_ump (Dec 18, 2008)

as is the TForce, i was thinking of getting it with a GTX260 this xmas but i ran into a snag, so i can only get an HD 4850. but i did a lot of looking aorund and googling and it'll overclock fine, unless he wants to go crazy 4ghz on a quad 24/7 or something.


----------

